# Can anyone ID this bottle?



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Feb 3, 2016)

Can anyone ID the brewery and approximate age of this beer? It was dug in Michigan.  THX in advance!


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 4, 2016)

I don't kknow the brewery, but your bottle is between 1885-1910, to get any closer a person would have to know what brewery it came from....Andy


----------



## ScottBSA (Feb 5, 2016)

There are several "Union Brewing" companies listed in the "Tavern Trove" website.  You might be able to narrow it down to a location based on where it was dug.  The loop seal closure dates it to the time frame Andy gave.  Nice logo.

Scott


----------



## truedigr (Feb 5, 2016)

Most of the Union Brewery bottles from Michigan are pretty similar with a slug plate and no picture. There is a Michigan Union Brewing Co. from Ann Arbor which depicts an eagle w/ shield.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 6, 2016)

I got a rare Union bottle from Adrian Michigan, not listed in the American Breweries book. Looks different then yours. The Ann Arbor bottle is common depending on what variation it is. Theres a Union in the U.P. also. Not sure where yours is from. Pic of mine below.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Feb 6, 2016)

Great info! Does the eagle look like the Anheuser/Budweiser eagle to you? If it is, I'm wondering if it's a local brewery somewhere that was an agent for Anheuser. I'm asking about this bottle for someone else and I don't know where in Michigan it was dug, or if it's even a Michigan bottle. But that's all we have to go on. Again, Thanks everyone and keep the ideas coming.

EDIT- Bottle was found in an excavation in Trenton, Michigan, just south of Detroit.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 6, 2016)

I think Bruce or Jim ID'd the U with eagle awhile back but I can't find the post.


----------



## truedigr (Feb 6, 2016)

You might be thinking of the post which has the eagle & shield with the W, which ended up being Wiedemann Brewing. The eagle was represented for too many breweries to list. For anyone looking at beer bottles, Bruce has an excellent website called Beer Bottle Library. Type those 3 word and you will find a great resource for cataloged blob and blown beers listed by State and City. RC


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 6, 2016)

No, I'm familiar with the shield, barrel and some others. This was a "U".


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 6, 2016)

cowseatmaize said:


> No, I'm familiar with the shield, barrel and some others. This was a "U".




I think I remember that post & the bottle did look familar from before.  LEON.


----------



## CreekWalker (Feb 9, 2016)

"You might be thinking of the post which has the eagle & shield with the W, which ended up being Wiedemann Brewing". I posted an Indiana Wiedemann Beer a few months ago. It also looks a lot like an Anheuser Eagle logo beer from Baltimore from the same time frame. The Union & eagle trademark was will represented by many beer and soda companies nationwide.


----------

